# Happy Birthday BlobbottleBob!



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob,
   Keep those great dive adventures coming...Hope there's many more hidden surprises (good ones) waiting on the bottom.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy birthday, Bob!


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy B-Day!  Put some new beer empties with the old ones...


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 25, 2010)

Another Birthday eh!   Well I hope it is the best ever and that you have many more. RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2010)

Hope you jump in soon, we got a surprise party waining for ya down here!  []  Happy Birthday, good buddy!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2010)

...BTW, "waining" is painter's talk for "waiting" [8|]


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy birthday and thanks for all the soda help!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! Thanks everybody. I forgot that we do this type of thing and I was excited to see what you guys posted. I am really touched by your kindness. And Chuck; I can't believe that you donned scuba gear and bought all of those lift bags just to say Happy birthday and impress me. Well, it worked! Nice job.

 Thanks again everyone. This place rocks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

Lift bags? they are only balloons.. it was much more difficult to recruit passers-by to don the gear and jump in.. and teaching the barracuda to use the camera .. man them things are ornery!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 26, 2010)

> man them things are ornery


 That's a bad rap they have. I've often found them to be helpful with underwater tools (such as cameras).
 Actually, I think they look worse than they are. They are curious and they have sharp and pointy teeth. Other than that, they've never given me any troub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 29, 2010)

happy birthday hope it was a good one!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Star.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Late B day Bob [8D]


----------

